# Shoveling roofs



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

I get a call today from a national and they ask me can i bid a roof leak, I reply I cant now due to snow and ice on roofs it is unsafe .The young lady proceeds to say thats ok you can go and take pictures of the house and bid to shovel the snow , i now am thinking she has to be joking because i know she is not talking about the side walk to shovel so I ask are you talking about shoveling the roof and she says yes Well i refused job 

HAS ANY ONE HEARD OF THIS EVER?????


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

MCS used to a couple years ago. Or should i say try.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

We often shovel roofs, it pays then we get the roof approval on top.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

so u go on a pitched roof and shovel?

please tell me u r kidding


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDoCNZSdhNc&sns=em

Used to do it all the time. P&P rate was pretty low at bout $250 for a ranch but the neighbors who hired us was $3-400 and that was cheap compared to a lot of the estimates they had gotten


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

allure9121 said:


> so u go on a pitched roof and shovel?
> 
> please tell me u r kidding


 
We do it often here as well. Metal roofs we typically 'rake' from the ground. Asphalt roofs typically get shoveled from the roof. Pays very well.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

We did several from the roofs too. We charge extra, $35 per man on a single story and $60 for 2 story, for Rope and harness usage. Wouldnt get on private party roofs since froze down shingle are to easily damaged by walking on and didn't want any "spring roof leak" allegations. 

Even with rope & harness I despised metal roofs--to slick. Even Cougar Paws are helpless when your pads are froze.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Allure,

Even removing the snow won't help much in finding the leak. You can't get ALL THE SNOW off.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Yeah, we do them to prevent overload and ice damming*



Wannabe said:


> Allure,
> 
> Even removing the snow won't help much in finding the leak. You can't get ALL THE SNOW off.


Not to repair or find leaks. In fact I just turned down a repair bid today, because of snow cover.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

allure9121 said:


> so u go on a pitched roof and shovel?
> 
> please tell me u r kidding


No jokes here, see wannabe post below. We rarely step foot on the roof to shovel:thumbsup:

No excuses here, getter done!


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reply's 

On pitched shingle roofs with ice and snow even if i did shovel i cant find the leak until it is clear to see those shingles


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

allure9121 said:


> Thanks for the reply's
> 
> On pitched shingle roofs with ice and snow even if i did shovel i cant find the leak until it is clear to see those shingles


Yes, I would say that would be a safe assumption.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

allure9121 said:


> Thanks for the reply's
> 
> On pitched shingle roofs with ice and snow even if i did shovel i cant find the leak until it is clear to see those shingles[/QUOTE
> 
> Pretty safe assumption, if u go into attic you may be able to see it


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone familiar with the snow belt or northern properties knows about shoveling roofs. It's a big business up here. Unless you want your weak roof to cave in.

Totally legit.

But, we won't do binding roof inspections in the winter. Too much liability for issues that are masked from being frozen. Or issues that will be apparent in the spring after the last winter that may have not been there in the fall. You're still liable. You need the newest situational view possible to make a good inspection, and that will be in the spring after everything thaws.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Being in the south we don't get a lot of snow on roofs, but we do get a lot straw and leaves on roofs.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Even if the roof is visible from the exterior, its always best to go up into attic to insure active roof leak! This can be done with snow on the roof, it may be frozen at the moment, but clearly there is a problem


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Even if the roof is visible from the exterior, its always best to go up into attic to insure active roof leak! This can be done with snow on the roof, it may be frozen at the moment, but clearly there is a problem



LOL! The problem i see there is no insulation!! Seriously though, Not NEAR enough money in an initial secure to go into an attic. Hell they want a Red Lobster a home inspection at Burger King pricing. Home inspections here START at $250...........


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I dont do inspections, but to cover ourselves if there is any question of a roof leak we go into attic. Our clients pay good, no big deal. Better to be ure than have to do a free repair


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

When it snows I stay home! We don't shovel it off walks or drives and we definitely stay off the roofs.

When it snows I go the to grocery buy some great food maybe pick up some redbox, or watch netflix, and get into deep chilling mode!:thumbup:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Craigslist Hack,

I'm with ya there! We did snow years ago up in the DEEP DEEPFREEZE called Minnesota. 

Now we work our tails off Apr - Oct and try to take the winters off. This winter it's been BAD! To much work.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Craigslist Hack,
> 
> I'm with ya there! We did snow years ago up in the DEEP DEEPFREEZE called Minnesota.
> 
> Now we work our tails off Apr - Oct and try to take the winters off. This winter it's been BAD! To much work.


No way I could make it in Minnesota! You sir are a [email protected] Every year I plan for a slow winter. This year I had from before Christmas until after New Years off but other than that this has been the busiest year yet. Our payroll has looked like July or August's. I'm not complaining I'll just have to do some hiring so I can work on my flip houses.

We get snow removal orders. We just don't run them and the snow rarely hangs around more than a couple of days.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

We are usually slow in the winter, but this yr has been different. Lots of snow removals, and initial secures. And im not one to turn down the $$$$:thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I'll take snow over stifling heat.......


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I'll take snow over stifling heat.......


It can't get Hot enough for me!

Cold Weather










Warm Weather


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeeesss, warm weather over winter any day. Concerts, mushroom, hunting, chicks in bikinis, short shorts, the 5oo and brickyard. Houseboats, lake parties. Fishing.. dam it got me goin now. :drink:arty::boat:


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> It can't get Hot enough for me!
> 
> Cold Weather
> 
> ...



The bottom pic your office staff craigslist? Lol


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

K&L preservation said:


> The bottom pic your office staff craigslist? Lol


No way! I try to hire people who won't distract me.

Zuse on the other hand....? I've heard he has some hotties tucked behind desks down there.


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> No way! I try to hire people who won't distract me.
> 
> Zuse on the other hand....? I've heard he has some hotties tucked behind desks down ..
> 
> ...


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> No way! I try to hire people who won't distract me.
> 
> Zuse on the other hand....? I've heard he has some hotties tucked behind desks down there.


My office manager is the only one that would give me permission to put a pic up so far-- im working on the rest, the rest are asking for a raise before i can put a pic up..:whistling2: company beach trip.










Here is what i have posted on the door to my office..


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Getting back on subject, here is what snow looks like on a shed in the south. 1 ft thick with trees and vines growing out of, the straw rolled up like carpet the root was so thick... Big bucks this was.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is her older sister after the company paid for her new Crackberry phone so she could keep up with the orders. She sends out the work, and pays the bills. They are some really nice girls tho.. she gave in and said i could put this one up because she not in her birthday suit..









Here's me thinking to myself what the hell does a guy have to do to get some damn attention around here, dinner, phone, damn.. Girl..:innocent: im trying to at least keep it the family right..


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

If you was wondering what was in the shed under that roof straw we cleaned out. see for yourself, years worth of crap, wall to wall, it had more crap hanging on the wall than it did the floor. This was a big buck job too..


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

K&L preservation said:


> Yeeesss, warm weather over winter any day. Concerts, mushroom, hunting, chicks in bikinis, short shorts, the 5oo and brickyard. Houseboats, lake parties. Fishing.. dam it got me goin now. :drink:arty::boat:


Mushrooms... lol


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

JDRM said:


> Mushrooms... lol


Noooo. Mushroom hunting. Comma in the wrong place.. morel mushrooms spend a lot of time hunting them in the spring and also like hunting ginseng end of summer early fall. Seen to many people run their business into the ground from drug addictions, and I'm not going to be one of them. Thanks for pointing that out though. Lol


----------

